
Microsoft wins Global Randstad Award (most attractive employer brand ) - patja
http://www.randstad.com/randstad-award/award-news/microsoft-wins-global-randstad-award/
======
patja
I had never heard of this award. Some Microsoft employees are sharing it
around claiming it demonstrates Microsoft is a great place to work.

I read the award description and...that doesn't sound like that is what this
award is for. It isn't based on data collected from employees, but rather from
the general public based on their impression of what it might be like to work
for a given company.

Hence the Randstad's own description which awkwardly reads that it is "the
most attractive employer". Not the best employer, but the most attractive.

